# Gas Cap Warranty



## DrFix2Fly (Oct 27, 2004)

GM sent me a letter today to inform me that my gas cap warranty would be extended to 10 years or 120,000 miles. This is nice, but then my gas cap isn't being shreadded against my shock struts. Too bad GM won't pay attention to the big, safety-sensitive and potentially expensive issues.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Yeah, I got the same letter. When I started reading it, I thought it was gonna be about the well-known strut problem. Instead, it's about a problem I have never heard of anyone having. 
I'm gonna make it a point at 119,000 miles to have my gas cap f-up just to see if Pontiac will honer it.

GM is probably eyeballing this problem because a fuel vapor leak is a federal emissions no-no. Much more important than a wheel falling off.


----------



## DrFix2Fly (Oct 27, 2004)

Just for the record, mine did fail about six months ago, just before the regular warranty was expired. I thought it was a fluke thing and the dealer was good about replacing it. It worked just fine up until the day it spun freely and I just barely got it off. There's no way to inspect it to see if failure is impending. It just crapped out one night in the middle of nowhere. Naturally it was cold, raining, bad neighborhood, far from home, low fuel, been driving all night...

Off the subject, but has anyone else wondered why such an expensive car has such a cheesy coin holder?


----------



## k1200lt (Jan 18, 2006)

DrFix2Fly said:


> GM sent me a letter today to inform me that my gas cap warranty would be extended to 10 years or 120,000 miles.


Boy, that's a load off my mind! arty:


----------



## mgilbert (Dec 3, 2006)

i got letter too... my cap broke about 2 months ago now i lost reciept oh well. $18.00 for cap thats robbery.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*The gas cap set up is poor. It takes no force or pushing or excessive twisting like "normal" caps. Mine, I place the cap and easily give it 1 or 2 clicks. It wiggles  but is secure. I have not smelled any vapors emitting from that area so I assume its sealed but I do use caution when removing and re tightening the cap. I have only heard of these letters for 04's, not 05's-06's. Could it be they were improved? If they were, then the 04's musta' been really bad. *


----------

